# mount_smbfs on LibreELEC



## balanga (Nov 24, 2017)

I'm trying to mount shares on a LibrrELEC system running on an RPi2.

Instructions are shown here.

Windows automatically finds the available shares, but with FreeBSD I get

`mount_smbfs -I 192.168.1.27 //LIBREELEC/Configfiles
Password:
mount_smbfs: unable to open connection: syserr = RPC struct is bad`

Configfiles  is shown as a shareable folder on Windows and if I `ssh` into LibreELEC I see Configfiles defined as a share in smb.conf.

What am I doing wrong? Or is there something wrong with the samba setup on LibreELEC?


----------



## acheron (Nov 24, 2017)

FreeBSD only support smb1. See this thread for more info https://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-fs/2017-June/024909.html


----------



## SirDice (Nov 24, 2017)

acheron said:


> FreeBSD only support smb1.


More specifically, FreeBSD's mount_smbfs(8) only supports SMB1. A recent Samba on FreeBSD supports SMB2 and 3.


----------



## balanga (Nov 24, 2017)

Do I need to update Samba? And how do I tell which version of the samba client I have installed?


----------



## SirDice (Nov 24, 2017)

balanga said:


> Do I need to update Samba?


That depends on what you have installed. Samba 4.4 and higher should be fine.



> And how do I tell which version of the samba client I have installed?


`pkg info -x samba`


----------



## balanga (Nov 24, 2017)

SirDice said:


> That depends on what you have installed. Samba 4.4 and higher should be fine.
> 
> 
> `pkg info -x samba`




```
root@Test:~ # pkg info -x samba
samba44-4.4.16
root@Test:~ # mount_smbfs -I 192.168.1.27 //LIBREELEC/Configfiles /mnt/dos
Password:
mount_smbfs: unable to open connection: syserr = RPC struct is bad
root@Test:~ #
```
???

Or is smbfs part of a separate pkg?


----------



## free-and-bsd (Nov 25, 2017)

balanga said:


> ...Or is smbfs part of a separate pkg?


Not package, mount_smbfs is base system. mount(8).

For mounting stuff I use fm/pcmanfm with gvfs support. But I was never able to make devel/gvfs mount stuff from command line. In linux I did it some time ago... I was hoping to use it as a replacement for the outdated mount_smbfs (devel/gvfs will be linked to the samba version you have on your system), but couldn't make it mount stuff where I needed it. Neither was I able to figure out WHERE exactly it mounts what it mounts... In linux there are default paths for that, but in FreeBSD they don't work... so I just gave up.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 27, 2017)

Sorry, I was thinking the Samba packages would have a client too, but besides smbclient(1) there's really not much included. So I'm afraid you're out of luck. 

But OpenElec is just a Linux and it should also support NFS. I would suggest using that instead as there's no SMB2/3 capable mount(8) command at the moment.

Or do it the other way around, mount a Samba share from FreeBSD on OpenElec. The Samba packages do provide a server that supports SMB2/3, just not a client.


----------

